# How do Freeblade knights live for so long?



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Was reading the Imperial Knights Codex and some things just didn't make sense, so an Imperial Knight is a combat walker comparly to a smaller titan that for the most part is mobile and got a big fudging chainsword or lance with a highly trained human pilot ok...sounds cool and maybe be gundam eventually lol But what I don't get is how the hell do some FreeBlade Knights live for hundreds, if not thousands of years when there just humans?

The Green Knight of Bretonna cough..cough I mean Gerantius, The Forgotten Knight or Green Knight has lived for thousands of years wih no explanation whatsoever. It is controlled by a smart AI? doubt it, maybe descents of the original pilot but seems unlikely to me, Could they be affected by the Warp? possibly


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Freeblade or not, most Knights will have ties to the Adeptus Mechanicus and the plethora of bionic augmentations available to them. It would be a simple matter to barter such things in exchange for their service.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

In the case of the green knight it might not necessarily have been the same pilot for all those years. No matter how mysterious or enigmatic, even a single knight cannot operate without a substantial support crew. Maybe a suitable replacement was chosen and trained to maintain the legend when the current pilot inevitably fails.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

I doubt the Mechanicus would give him implants or have him made into a Pseudo Astartes for nothing, no one in 40K is really generous lol 

I want to believe it's the descent of the original pilot but that idea just seems Alien to me although it makes the most sense. Wouldn't be surprised if it somehow made a pact with the Choas Gods(Khorne probably) and is able to enter the Warp safely and remain until the planet is invaded once more then leaves and secretly kills for Khorne, giving the demon his drugs. I don't know, most of the time, most things that get explained eventually usually turn up screwed up like I just mentioned.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The Green Knight has been active for about eight thousand years guarding the secrets of Alaric Prime. Theres no way thats its the same pilot, especially given how knights, both freeblades and houses, operate (IE nobles that pass the knight down through their families.)

In the case of the Green Knight, it protects potent secrets so the one piloting it is clearly not receiving enhancements for nothing. It is a guardian, performing the duty of guarding the secrets within Alaric Prime's mountain.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

The Knight pilot also inherits some of the experience and "spirit" of the previous pilots of the knight when they bond with the knight, or that is how it happened during the heresy. So even though the pilot may be different the "spirit" of the knight may remain similar. Its like a Dr Who incarnation. Each doctor is the same but different. Same for the knights 

I do think the pilots change over time as stated by KF. In the case of chaos, it can be the same knight as the machine spirit is supplanted by a chaos entity so the knight becomes possessed. My 5 cents worth.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Final Frontier said:


> I doubt the Mechanicus would give him implants or have him made into a Pseudo Astartes for nothing, no one in 40K is really generous lol


As far as I remember, not all knightly houses have a relationship with the AdMech, and in some cases actively resisting attempts by the AdMech to bring the houses under their umbrella. A large house has everything it needs to augment its pilots and maintain its suits without help from Mars.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

What the hell could be in the Alaric Prime vaults that would need to be protected for like 8,000 years? If it contains hersey tech it would be destroyed or if it has forbidden tech than ooh


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

The Final Frontier said:


> What the hell could be in the Alaric Prime vaults that would need to be protected for like 8,000 years? If it contains hersey tech it would be destroyed or if it has forbidden tech than ooh


The Fountain of Youth, obviously. 0


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

I thought a sister of battle would want to break it down and search for hersey..hmm.....interesting


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Crossfit and essential oils.


----------

